
Show HN: Calculate and Visualize CO2 Footprint from Google Location History - domsom
https://github.com/domsom/myco2footprint
======
domsom
Built this early alpha that calculates CO2 emissions for road & rail travels
based on exported Google Location histories. It's far from accurate or
complete, but I'd be curious to learn if the idea excites anyone.

